# [RISOLTO] Problema valore batteria (acpi?)

## stifler83

Ciao guys, volevo sapere se qualcuno sa perchè quando io stacco l'alimentatore al pc con la batteria carica al massimo ottengo questo:

ACPI Mi conferma che la batteria è carica al massimo (acpi -V)

```
Battery 0: Full, 100%

Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 4386 mAh = 99%
```

e se stacco l'alimentazione ottengo:

```
Battery 0: Discharging, 100%, 03:54:32 remaining

Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 4386 mAh = 99%
```

che dopo pochi secondi diventa:

```
Battery 0: Discharging, 87%, 03:28:49 remaining

Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 4386 mAh = 99%
```

Non ho idee da cosa posso dipendere. Voi?Last edited by stifler83 on Tue Sep 20, 2011 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## darkmanPPT

e dopo qualche minuto?

vuoi dire che scende troppo velocemente?

potrebbe darsi che la tua batteria sia un po' vecchia e che quindi non risulti mai carica carica al 100%?

----------

## stifler83

la batteria è nuova. No, dopo pochi secondi passa da 100% ad 85% sia sotto gentoo che sotto windows. Il pc è un dell xps15z e la batteria non può esser rimossa

----------

## darkmanPPT

hai provato a vedere quanto *realmente* dura la batteria?

cioè, il valore segnalato è reale?

hai provato a vedere se dentro i log /var/log/

acpi ti da qualche errore quando v'è questo *salto* dal 100% all'80%?

(guarda i log di dmesg, messages, acpi)

----------

## djinnZ

Prima cosa verifica se è un problema solo di linux (tanto lo sappiamo che causa governo ladro ed imbecille che non prende provvedimenti sei stato costretto ad acquistare anche quell'altro sistema ... inoperativo).

In genere la capacità della batteria è misurata in base al calo di voltaggio, peccato che lo stesso non decrementi linearmente quindi potresti avere un calo di voltaggio dell'85% (nel range preso in esame) a fronte di una effettiva capacità del 95%.

Ma ciò non toglie che la batteria potrebbe essere realmente difettosa.

E non è da escludere che possa essere stata usata anche se il computer è venduto come nuovo ( lo so che oltre che paranoico sono razzista ed inneggio ai campi di sterminio ma tecnici e venditori mi irritano troppo e troppo spesso  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## MajinJoko

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> la batteria è nuova. No, dopo pochi secondi passa da 100% ad 85% sia sotto gentoo che sotto windows. Il pc è un dell xps15z e la batteria non può esser rimossa

 

Ma allora come può essere un problema di linux?   :Shocked: 

----------

## stifler83

infatti questa news l'ho aggiunta quando mi sono reso conto che valeva anche per windows  :Smile:  devo dire che ora però tutto è tornato a funzionare normalmente, non mi scala piu in quel modo brusco. Quindi si può dire risolto  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ribadisco solo: come fai a sapere che la batteria è nuova? La mia paranoia indulge per il pc usato.

----------

## stifler83

Non lo so  :Smile:  ma ordinando il pc dal sito dalla dell mi viene da pensare che sia tutto nuovo. Loro li producono e non sono semplici rivenditori   :Wink: 

----------

